# The Man from Earth (2007)



## ElectricOwl (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen it?

It's an independent film (mostly spread throughout torrents and such) that stays incredibly close to what I believe a science fiction film should be.

The entire film consists of a group of scholarly professors sitting around talking and is purely dialogue motivated.  It really is something to look into.
I can guarantee you that the dialogue is plenty to keep you interested.

It's a real thinking mans movie.


----------



## kythe (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, I had wondered if there was a thread on this movie, or if anyone here would be interested in it!  I thought it was the best intellectual film I've seen in a long time.  It is really a breath of fresh air compared with much of the media we are constantly exposed to.

I thought the premise was quite original and thought-provoking.  For being such a low budget movie, they really did well with it.  I have mixed feelings about the ending, though.  I understand why they ended it the way they did, but I think it might have been more effective if the conclusion had been left open.  We would still be forced to look "outside the box" in wondering whether he was really telling the truth, but it would leave us to make up our own minds.

Anyhow, thanks for bringing this up.


----------

